# Vaping (E-Cigarettes) in your car Yes or No?



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

I don't want to start a poll, I thought it would be better as a discussion. I also looked back on posts here and there's been a little discussion on this.

*Would you allow passenger(s) to vape or use e-cigarettes in your vehicle even if you don't vape? Have you ever been asked by a passenger if it's okay to vape in your vehicle?*

I quit smoking back in December and I've been vaping ever since then. I'm more of an advanced vapor user, a hobbyist vs. using a commercial product like Njoy or Blu. I've generally leave my setup in my door handle, and I've had a few passengers ask me what it is, and I explain it a bit, and it get some good conversation going.

I would like to say - I never vape during a ride, unless the passenger is vaping as well. I would like to get some of the non-vaping driver views.

I'm not trying to start a debate on vaping, and if it's good or bad - I just want to find out if I'm more in line with the views of non-vaping drivers vs. vaping drivers.


----------



## cocoa (Oct 30, 2014)

I've had a few ask but I don't allow it.


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

Not on short rides. He can wait out of respect. Can’t deliver that service on a $6 ride. Longer rides, more service.
I’ll say that some of those things are leaky and the fluid is quite pungent, and toxic to the skin. Not a big deal, but yeah. It’s not the pax fault that I don’t have a shitty used Prius, but I don’t since I have one car and it’s not that one. So they’ve got to deal with being in a nicer car than they wanted.


----------



## pUBERty SUCKS (Nov 2, 2014)




----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

Ya last night I was refilling a tank I had and I spilled a bit on my hands. My car smelled like cookies all night. I had 2 passengers say it smelled like cinnamon cookies.


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

I have had only one cigar vaper...I didn't mind. Smelled like vanilla.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

FYI

The user *pUBERty SUCKS* has been banned for two weeks for failing to play nice.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Vapers never ask.... They just assume because its not a cigarette, it's OK... And start puffing the chrome dong.

One star for you.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

I have no issues with pax vape. Quick window roll down, all gone, no smell.
Uber on!


----------



## Red (Nov 8, 2014)

I'm vaping while stuck in traffic sometimes. It never occurred to me up until recently that clients may not like it. Damn. I don't do it in an obvious way though - quick puff and steam out under chin. And use Logic e-cigs because they're compact and not producing clouds of vapor.


----------



## Brady (Oct 6, 2014)

I vape in my car while I don't have riders. I'd never do it doing a ride as it's unprofessional. I'd allow riders to vape during a ride but I don't allow smoking. From my point of view, the vapor acts as a free air freshener with no negatives. I often have people tell me that my car smells very nice. I don't tell them why.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

Red said:


> I'm vaping while stuck in traffic sometimes. It never occurred to me up until recently that clients may not like it. Damn. I don't do it in an obvious way though - quick puff and steam out under chin. And use Logic e-cigs because they're compact and not producing clouds of vapor.


It doesn't matter what kind of e-cig you use, 99% of the time I can smell it - even if you don't do it in my car. That's why I was sorta surprised the other night when someone asked if I had fresh cookies in the car. I was desensitized to the smell because I was vaping it, but the passengers weren't.


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

DjTim said:


> I don't want to start a poll, I thought it would be better as a discussion. I also looked back on posts here and there's been a little discussion on this.
> 
> *Would you allow passenger(s) to vape or use e-cigarettes in your vehicle even if you don't vape? Have you ever been asked by a passenger if it's okay to vape in your vehicle?*
> 
> ...


not cool
youll get riders that hate smoking either its vape or cigarette
then thats automatic 1star for ya

just keep it a secret just like other drivers here do

if someone ask why it smells good just tell them its your cologne


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

KrisThuy said:


> not cool youll get riders that hate smoking either its vape or cigarette then thats automatic 1star for ya just keep it a secret just like other drivers here do if someone ask why it smells good just tell them its your cologne


So would Cookies and Cream or Strawberry Lemonade fall under Calvin Kline's line of cologne or maybe John Varvatos? 

I do want to be clear - I don't vape during a ride. I'll answer questions if someone asks. If a fellow vaper asks to vape, I give the green light.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Old Thread Bump.

Have attitudes changed? I got my first less-than-5-star in a while, presumably from a dude who I didn't allow to vape in my car. The smoke is oil based and can cling to leather. I'm sure minor vaping won't do any harm, but I don't want in my car that my kids ride in. On the other hand, I see fellow drivers fill their car with vapor to make it look like a Cheech & Chong movie, and they don't seem to get bad ratings for it.

Dunno if I wanna open the flood gates.


----------



## Brady (Oct 6, 2014)

JimS said:


> Old Thread Bump.
> 
> Have attitudes changed? I got my first less-than-5-star in a while, presumably from a dude who I didn't allow to vape in my car. The smoke is oil based and can cling to leather. I'm sure minor vaping won't do any harm, but I don't want in my car that my kids ride in. On the other hand, I see fellow drivers fill their car with vapor to make it look like a Cheech & Chong movie, and they don't seem to get bad ratings for it.
> 
> Dunno if I wanna open the flood gates.


A bit of a correction, none of the components in e-juice are oil based. If they were, they would quickly cause lipid pneumonia. I believe the component you're referring to that can leave a film on windows and which feels greasy is vegetable glycerin. It's a sugar alcohol and is water soluble. It will come off leather interior easily with the wipe of a cloth. Still, from discussions I've had with other drivers on this subject, it appears that the majority of drivers don't allow it but many more do allow it than those who allow smoking.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

We get it, you vape bro

*white tornado cloud off the table*


----------



## Digits (Sep 17, 2015)

I allow my pax to vape while riding in my car, I can relate to them being more relaxed and enjoy the ride puffing their metal bazookas. I do respect many non vaping drivers for having their rules enforced like many other establishments in public places that do not allow vamping regardless of it being a cleaner smoke,for other people around who may get offended. If I'm in a pool ride with other pax riding along then it's a strict sorry,I will not even let them ask the other pax for permission. I never vape while driving a pax whether he/she vapes or not.. do whatever you think is appropriate and don't cross your comfort zone.


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

Whenever I someone vaping I assume they are smoking weed. It's not a good look. I wonder what is wrong with them regardless. It has all if the coolness of someone sucking their thumb in public.


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

NOPE no vaping. it actually makes me short of breath. also if I see someone smoking when I'm driving up I cancel.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

If its a 3x surge sure

If its a basic fare, no , simply out of spite


----------



## rover_ralph (Dec 2, 2015)

The pax that I get don't care about my opinion, they just go ahead and vapor as well as smoke. I ask them politely that I prefer that they don't smoke or vap, and to be considerate of the next passenger. Most of these types of people don't care about anyone else but themselves.


----------



## AF_Vet (Dec 15, 2015)

DjTim said:


> I don't want to start a poll, I thought it would be better as a discussion. I also looked back on posts here and there's been a little discussion on this.
> 
> *Would you allow passenger(s) to vape or use e-cigarettes in your vehicle even if you don't vape? Have you ever been asked by a passenger if it's okay to vape in your vehicle?*
> 
> ...


College students puking in your car at 2am, rate cuts to under a $1.00 a mile, riders high on everything from booze to crack, now this? Vaping? And Uber wants me to recommend friends to start driving??? LOL... Welcome to the ****ed up world we live in ladies and gents... Thank God I have other income and do not need Uber. I havent driven for Uber since the rate cut two weeks ago. And have no plans on returning until the rates go back up!

Good luck, "ya'll"


----------



## Patriot Rider (Dec 18, 2015)

I vape in my car regularly, and always leave my vape in the cupholder. If someone else vapes, they always ask about it and a conversation starts...which ends in me telling them to go ahead and vape. THAT makes a happy customer, and I know for a fact I have gotten more tips from my happy vaper's than non vape users. And like has already been mentioned, it actually makes the car smell good.


----------



## borrowedtune (May 7, 2015)

I've only had one pax vape during a trip. Didn't mind it. Smelled good.


----------



## rover_ralph (Dec 2, 2015)

AF_Vet said:


> Annnndddddd....??? What?? You dont have the balls to stop YOUR car and kick them the fk out?...


No, I don't. I am providing a ride share to the pax. The pax is the customer. I am providing a service to the pax. It isn't "my" car during the time that I am on uber.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I allow the electronic cigaret. GF still smokes and sometimes smokes one of those things. I do not smell it.


----------



## Digits (Sep 17, 2015)

rover_ralph said:


> No, I don't. I am providing a ride share to the pax. The pax is the customer. I am providing a service to the pax. It isn't "my" car during the time that I am on uber.


Has someone told you before that your avatar fits perfectly to your posts.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

JimS said:


> Old Thread Bump.
> 
> Have attitudes changed? I got my first less-than-5-star in a while, presumably from a dude who I didn't allow to vape in my car. The smoke is oil based and can cling to leather. I'm sure minor vaping won't do any harm, but I don't want in my car that my kids ride in. On the other hand, I see fellow drivers fill their car with vapor to make it look like a Cheech & Chong movie, and they don't seem to get bad ratings for it.
> 
> Dunno if I wanna open the flood gates.


I have severe asthma. Vaping sets it off JUST like cigarette smoke. So if I get in a car that smells like smoke or vape (is that the term?) I will probably have to use my inhaler to avoid an attack. Not a great rider experience.

Same with my pax. Some people's clothes are so smoky/vapey that it has the same effect. I know that can get in your car if it was your last pax, but if you get a pax who's just put down their cigarette or (whatever those things are called) in your car, drive with your windows open until you get to the next one. Because if it's me I won't be happy. And even though I ALWAYS tip, that's one way to stop me.

I don't pick up people doing it when I pull up and if they smell when they get in they ride with the windows down. If they say anything I say "you must have been in someplace smoky because it's setting off my asthma and I don't want to use this" (show them inhaler).

If I had kids I would not want them exposed to any leftover (called third hand when it's in clothes, materials etc. by the way) smoke or vape. If it affects my asthmatic lungs it obviously can't be good for developing ones.

Also, the American Lung Association considers smoking around asthmatic children child abuse. It's not a minor thing. So if your next pax has a kid with them you could really have an issue if they go south in your car because of lingering issues. People (especially kids) DO die from asthma.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

rover_ralph said:


> It isn't "my" car during the time that I am on uber.


In most jurisdictions, a taxicab is presumed to be under the *control* of the driver, but the *direction* of the paying passenger.
A private vehicle is presumed to be under both control and direction of the driver.

Many jurisdictions treat the TNC vehicle as a private vehicle. This is one of the prices paid for lack of regulation.

An illustration from the District of Columbia:

If I, while driving my cab, run a *STOP* sign, I receive a summons. I am controlling the vehicle, therefore I am responsible for what it does in traffic.
If I, while driving my cab, am wearing my nanny-ER-uh-_*SEAT*_ belt, but the passenger is not wearing his, I will not receive a summons, but the passenger will. As the passenger is directing my vehicle, the law considers him responsible for himself, in this case.
If I, while driving my TNC vehicle run a *STOP* sign, I receive a summons. I am presumed to be in control of the vehicle.
If I, while driving my TNC vehicle am wearing my revenu-ER-uh-_*SEAT*_ belt, but the passenger is not, *I* receive a summons. District of Columbia law treats the TNC vehicle as a private vehicle, thus, it presumes that the vehicle is under my control and direction.

Legally, it may still be "your car", despite your using it to haul passengers for compensation. You might want to check Florida or Tampa Law on that one.


----------



## rover_ralph (Dec 2, 2015)

AF_Vet said:


> "It isn't "my" car during the time that I am on uber." Alrighttty then... You are free to roam about through life continuing to allow people to walk all over you.


I do what my employer tells me to do with a smile, there are some limitations that I cannot do, being ordered to hurt someone, I wouldn't do that, and I would expect to be fired then. Otherwise, I have spent 20 years doing exactly what my employer tells me to do.


----------



## Slon (Dec 25, 2015)

rover_ralph said:


> I do what my employer tells me to do with a smile, there are some limitations that I cannot do, being ordered to hurt someone, I wouldn't do that, and I would expect to be fired then. Otherwise, I have spent 20 years doing exactly what my employer tells me to do.


An yes. A spineless yes man. You are the dream Uber driver.


----------



## Kristr90 (Sep 19, 2015)

Never had anyone ask to vape or smoke in my car but I wouldn't mind the vaping just no smoking!


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

I was innocently driving when it happened. I never thought I would be a victim, was it the way I was dressed? Did I give a mixed signal? I can't believe I was vaped. I smelled it for hours afterwards, I could not wait to shower to get that stench off of me.


----------



## Slon (Dec 25, 2015)

I vape myself - and I wouldn't say no if someone asked to vape in my car - but I wouldn't expect to be allowed to if I were a passenger

Yeah it doesn't leave a lasting smell, yes there is no tar etc or 2nd hand smoke effects - but in the winter the glycol residue from some juices can condensate on the inside of your windows and it's not fun to scrub off and while your juice my smell great to you, your "Turkish Tobacco & Bourbon" flavor may not be my thing. Also if you are allergic to glycol it may cause a reaction. (I don't buy the "I have asthma and it triggers me" crap - the albuterol inhalers are full of glycol)

Also if someone pulled out a vape in my car without first asking my permission, I would give them shit about it. It's just rude not to ask and the vaping community as a whole already gets shit on due to a bunch of idiot kids who think they're hot shit for blowing huge clouds in public confined spaces.


----------



## borrowedtune (May 7, 2015)

Kawipakho said:


> It happens to me. What I usually do is to report this to Uber and they will charge them for $50 since the pax break the rules. I have my car cameras installed (one recording front, one recording cabin), so I send the videos to Uber as an evidence to support my claims. Highly recommend this:


Story seems legit.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> If its a basic fare, no , simply out of spite


Classic.



Another Uber Driver said:


> We, the cab drivers and limousine drivers, the professionals, always have our necessities in the right front seat.


Master's or PHD in wheel turning and pedal pushing?



Slon said:


> (I don't buy the "I have asthma and it triggers me" crap - the albuterol inhalers are full of glycol)


A psychosomatic attack is as real as a triggered one.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Of course I let people vape.

I do have one concern though in that I've heard vapes can be used for drugs. Anyone?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Master's or PHD in wheel turning and pedal pushing?


.............and this has what to do with the topic of e-cigarets in cars? I call "troll"!


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> .............and this has what to do with the topic of e-cigarets in cars? I call "troll"!


"We, the cab drivers and limousine drivers, *the professionals*,"

100% troll comment. You trolled and you got a response. Mission accomplished.

We get it, you consider yourself really good at steering wheels and pedals.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Slon said:


> I vape myself - and I wouldn't say no if someone asked to vape in my car - but I wouldn't expect to be allowed to if I were a passenger.
> 
> Yeah it doesn't leave a lasting smell, yes there is no tar etc or 2nd hand smoke effects - but in the winter the glycol residue from some juices can condensate on the inside of your windows and it's not fun to scrub off and while your juice my smell great to you, your "Turkish Tobacco & Bourbon" flavor may not be my thing. Also if you are allergic to glycol it may cause a reaction. (I don't buy the "I have asthma and it triggers me" crap - the albuterol inhalers are full of glycol)
> 
> Also if someone pulled out a vape in my car without first asking my permission, I would give them shit about it. It's just rude not to ask and the vaping community as a whole already gets shit on due to a bunch of idiot kids who think they're hot shit for blowing huge clouds in public confined spaces.


You clearly know NOTHING about asthma. The problem with asthmatics is our lungs overreact. So a small bit of something has the same effect as a lot would on you. If you went in a burning building and inhaled tons of smoke you would cough and your lungs would be inflamed.

Me I'm 5 blocks away, get a whiff of smoke and my lungs act as if I'm in the building. plus 6 hours later I'm still reacting.

Vaping is a problem for many asthmatics. Not all asthmatics have the same triggers. Perfume rarely bothers me. Bleach does. Others are the opposite.


----------



## Slon (Dec 25, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> You clearly know NOTHING about asthma. The problem with asthmatics is our lungs overreact. So a small bit of something has the same effect as a lot would on you. If you went in a burning building and inhaled tons of smoke you would cough and your lungs would be inflamed.
> 
> Me I'm 5 blocks away, get a whiff of smoke and my lungs act as if I'm in the building. plus 6 hours later I'm still reacting.
> 
> Vaping is a problem for many asthmatics. Not all asthmatics have the same triggers. Perfume rarely bothers me. Bleach does. Others are the opposite.


That's a really cool story - but there is no smoke in a vape. I hope this post doesn't trigger your asthma.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> "We, the cab drivers and limousine drivers, *the professionals*,"
> 
> 100% troll comment. You trolled and you got a response. Mission accomplished..


***Presses "HUH?" button.***


----------



## driverguy77 (Oct 14, 2015)

I've had a few people do it without asking. I'm not sure how bad it is for you, compared to second hand smoke from real cigarettes, it still has nicotine, but no smoke, much less so.


----------



## driverguy77 (Oct 14, 2015)

sidewazzz said:


> NOPE no vaping. it actually makes me short of breath. also if I see someone smoking when I'm driving up I cancel.


Guess you don't like them smelling like it, neither do I, but haven't cancelled because of it.


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

driverguy77 said:


> Guess you don't like them smelling like it, neither do I, but haven't cancelled because of it.


There are a couple reasons for this but the main reason is I instantly get headaches from the cigarette smell. other than that I also find it somewhat disrespectful especially if you come light up next to me.


----------



## driverguy77 (Oct 14, 2015)

sidewazzz said:


> There are a couple reasons for this but the main reason is I instantly get headaches from the cigarette smell. other than that I also find it somewhat disrespectful especially if you come light up next to me.


How do you know the person smoking is your pax, until you talk to them? I would find it disrespectful if someone does it in my car or lights up next to me outside (when not using uber)

Not all cigarettes (I have never smoked but have breathed lots of second hand smoke) give me headaches, one certain brand did people used to smoke around me.


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

driverguy77 said:


> How do you know the person smoking is your pax, until you talk to them? I would find it disrespectful if someone does it in my car or lights up next to me outside (when not using uber)
> 
> Not all cigarettes (I have never smoked but have breathed lots of second hand smoke) give me headaches, one certain brand did people used to smoke around me.


I've done enough pickups to know that there is a high probability that it's my pax. not to mention the hours I work make it obvious that it's my pax. if I do get it wrong it might be 1 time out of 20.


----------



## Davetripd (Dec 14, 2015)

Brady said:


> I vape in my car while I don't have riders. I'd never do it doing a ride as it's unprofessional. I'd allow riders to vape during a ride but I don't allow smoking. From my point of view, the vapor acts as a free air freshener with no negatives. I often have people tell me that my car smells very nice. I don't tell them why.


I get that too


----------



## driverguy77 (Oct 14, 2015)

sidewazzz said:


> I've done enough pickups to know that there is a high probability that it's my pax. not to mention the hours I work make it obvious that it's my pax. if I do get it wrong it might be 1 time out of 20.


How does this work out for you? Do they ever ask why you didn't pick them up/cancelled the trip?


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

driverguy77 said:


> How does this work out for you? Do they ever ask why you didn't pick them up/cancelled the trip?


Never had anyone call or text to complain. I'd say it works out well.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> ***Presses "HUH?" button.***


Should I use crayons?


----------



## driverguy77 (Oct 14, 2015)

sidewazzz said:


> Never had anyone call or text to complain. I'd say it works out well.


heh, then did you ever see them react verbally/bodily when you drive away when they're smoking? Not sure if they could tell if you're their driver though.


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

driverguy77 said:


> heh, then did you ever see them react verbally/bodily when you drive away when they're smoking? Not sure if they could tell if you're their driver though.


Never bothered to look. I just move on to the next one and on to the next lol


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Should I use crayons?


*****Presses the "HUH?" button again.**********

......or, to paraphrase another Cab Company Official on these boards "_*What are you babbling about, this time?*_"


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> *****Presses the "HUH?" button again.**********
> 
> ......or, to paraphrase another Cab Company Official on these boards "_*What are you babbling about, this time?*_"


So, maybe explain in pictures and songs?

Let me try again:

"We, the cab drivers and limousine drivers, *the professionals*,..."

_You are insinuating Uber drivers are not professionals and your job, which requires a few hours training if any at all, is some sort of specialty unachievable by the Uber driver._

"100% troll comment. You trolled and you got a response. Mission accomplished."

_Here, I'm pointing out that your nonsensical categorization was an intentional insult to the members of this site intended to elicit a response.
_
We get it. You get paid to drive a car. So do we. So can just about anyone.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> _You are insinuating Uber drivers are not professionals and
> 
> your job, which requires a few hours training if any at all, is some sort of specialty
> 
> ...


_*INSINUATING???!?!?!?!??!!!!!!!??*_ Do I need to shout it from the top of the Washington Monument? .........or over the PA at Busch Stadium?

UberX drivers are not professionals. In most jurisdictions they are unlicenced, unregulated, untrained, underinsured taxi drivers. The changed concept of UberX is that "anyone can be a cab driver". That is not the case.

Considering how little you know about my job, what makes you such an expert on this?

I never stated that it was "unachievable". One, of several things, that the development of the skills that I have requires is something called "time" or "experience". You would, perhaps, be familiar with the concept? UberX has been around in St. Louis for how long? ............October, 2015? _*You ain't even had no six months experience at this.*_ This puts you into the classification of "rookie", "newbie", "neophyte" call it what you will. Get this straight:_* ain't no rookie can tell me nothin' 'bout this business*_. It is the other way around.

My categorisations are not "nonsensical"; they are fact. To use your perpetually baseless and misapplied turn-of-phrase, "it is what it is". It was not intended to elicit any response.........or can you read minds, now, as well? It was no "insult". Calling someone a "neoophyte" who just got into this business is a statement of fact. If you take it as an insult.................I understand that the local chapter of the League of the Perpetually Offended is in need of a Corresponding Secretary............................You, and the majority of UberX drivers in this country only got into this business a few years back, at the most. In your case, it is not even six months. Those are statements of fact.

What you fail to understand is that there is more to this business that turning the key, taking off the brake and putting the car into gear.


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving (Oct 2, 2015)

DjTim said:


> I don't want to start a poll, I thought it would be better as a discussion. I also looked back on posts here and there's been a little discussion on this.
> 
> *Would you allow passenger(s) to vape or use e-cigarettes in your vehicle even if you don't vape? Have you ever been asked by a passenger if it's okay to vape in your vehicle?*
> 
> ...


HELLO NO...period


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Slon said:


> That's a really cool story - but there is no smoke in a vape. I hope this post doesn't trigger your asthma.


 My point is there are many things that can set off asthma. Vaping DOES set off mine. It may not have any effect on some asthmatics. We are not all the same.

Also, you can't always tell if an asthmatic is having an issue if they don't tell you. They may just feel their chest getting tight or feel a little breathless or lightheaded.

Years ago when I first went to see an allergist I couldn't go up a flight of stairs without using my rescue inhaler. The rest of the time I THOUGHT I was mostly ok. The allergist pointed out that I had been having issues for so many years that I didn't know what it was like to get enough oxygen. Only when my asthma was controlled did I realize how miserable I'd been for so long.

If you get used to your oxygen level being low for a long period, you don't realize that's why you're tired and can't function. You just assume you're not getting enough sleep and are out of shape. Many asthmatics are so used to feeling crappy they don't even know when they're having problems.


----------



## valor (Aug 25, 2015)

I allow it if they ask permission first. Crack a window and have them exhale out the window. I might spray some Ozium afterwards, but honestly, there's no perceptible smell afterwards in my experience.

If you're in a "medical" state, it might not be nicotine e-juice, but honestly, that's also fine by me. I probably already have passengers sneaking sips of vodka-infused orange juice when I'm not looking.


----------



## Atlantawheels (Dec 7, 2015)

No smoking EVER.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I smoked for many years. It never even occurred to me to smoke in a cab. Why would someone feel the need to vape in an Uber?


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> _*INSINUATING???!?!?!?!??!!!!!!!??*_ Do I need to shout it from the top of the Washington Monument? .........or over the PA at Busch Stadium?
> 
> UberX drivers are not professionals. In most jurisdictions they are unlicenced, unregulated, untrained, underinsured taxi drivers. The changed concept of UberX is that "anyone can be a cab driver". That is not the case.
> 
> ...


 Hear hear spoken like someone that knows what their talking about I admit driving a taxi does take skill most Uber drivers think they "have skills" but it is way different than just driving and pushing buttons on an electronic app ANYBODY can drive...true that...but actually doing it everyday as a professional driver is very different. *clapping hands*


----------



## MiddleClassedOut (Jun 11, 2015)

I vape all the time in my car. My passengers like it - seriously! They say it's a real nice smelling car, they want to know what it is. Depending on how uptight I think they are I tell them or I lie and say it's air freshener spray. Know your market. Only once have I had another vaper. I let him.


----------



## Red (Nov 8, 2014)

MiddleClassedOut said:


> I vape all the time in my car. My passengers like it - seriously! They say it's a real nice smelling car, they want to know what it is. Depending on how uptight I think they are I tell them or I lie and say it's air freshener spray. Know your market. Only once have I had another vaper. I let him.


What juices do you use? I'm about to switch from smoking again and gathering info.
Finding a good juice was an issue last time I tried to quit smoking


----------



## MiddleClassedOut (Jun 11, 2015)

PMed you to avoid juice discussion lol, there's enough of that on the Internet.


----------



## Red (Nov 8, 2014)

MiddleClassedOut said:


> PMed you to avoid juice discussion lol, there's enough of that on the Internet.


Well, this IS internet. LOL. Could have a nice little subthread with a list of uberite favs.


----------



## Red (Nov 8, 2014)

A New Car Smell liquid could be a hit.


----------



## Firemedic (Dec 30, 2015)

I'm a cancer survivor. Lost half my left lung 4 months ago. I don't care what your smoking, it's not happening in my car.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

It depends, but generally yes. I usually ask them to take one puff and if the smell is offensive I tell them no. This area tends to have a lot of young dudes who vape blueberry and other fruit flavors. Makes the car smell nice.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

DjTim said:


> I don't want to start a poll, I thought it would be better as a discussion. I also looked back on posts here and there's been a little discussion on this.
> 
> *Would you allow passenger(s) to vape or use e-cigarettes in your vehicle even if you don't vape? Have you ever been asked by a passenger if it's okay to vape in your vehicle?*


When I drove a cab, they could do what they want if the trip was 20 miles or more. On the other hand, if they were going 6 blocks and wanted to smoke a blunt, I'd tell them the old lady who was going to sit there 5 minutes from now didn't want to smell it and I'd toss them out on the sidewalk if they gave me any lip about it.


----------



## Ryan1983 (Dec 18, 2015)

I allow it if they roll the window down. Only had it happen once though.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

I haven't had this come up yet, but if someone does try, it will be a polite no.

I don't think anyone will have a problem not smoking for the 5 minute ride.


----------



## xhydraspherex (Aug 21, 2015)

One time a college chick ask if she could vape. Believe it or no, I had never heard of vaping. At all. So I said yes, next thing u know, fruity smell all over my car. i haven't driven for uber in some months, but I leaned something that day.


----------



## EbonyX (Dec 30, 2015)

MiddleClassedOut said:


> uptight


Being health conscious isn't being uptight.


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

I picked up a group of 4 at a bar and my front-seat passenger asked if she could "vape."

It was nice of her to ask. The answer was still "no." I told her that no cigarettes or e-cigarettes are allowed on partner vehicles per Uber policy.

If she complains, that's fine, I'll deal with the CSR from Malaysia on my own time.


----------



## Barbj379 (Jan 13, 2016)

UberLou said:


> I was innocently driving when it happened. I never thought I would be a victim, was it the way I was dressed? Did I give a mixed signal? I can't believe I was vaped. I smelled it for hours afterwards, I could not wait to shower to get that stench off of me.


Lol!



kc ub'ing! said:


> so be cool. Made sense to me.


Bump, again. I've had pax ask, and just last night some guy went right ahead without asking first. When I'm asked, I respond with "no." I honestly couldn't smell it, and the ride was quick so I didn't say anything to this guy pax. If you're wondering how I knew he was vaping, i kept hearing the _click, whrrrrrrrr_ sound; however, really didn't detect any odors. At 10:45pm it was dark, but I could clearly *hear *him vaping from the driver's seat.


----------



## CrazyT (Jul 2, 2016)

I don't allow vaping or smoking in my car. I vape and I actually get out of the car or have the window down and blow the vapor out the window. I still end up cleaning glycerin off the windshield though.

My flavors for the day are Vanilla Cupcake and Banana Foster.


----------



## Barbj379 (Jan 13, 2016)

I wouldn't allow it either, generally.


----------



## joedirt1 (Jul 19, 2016)

ive been vaping for over 6 years now,..in my house, car..wherever...if they ask, I don't care as long as the windows are down



crazy t im part owner of a juice company,..i make all my own


----------



## HeavyOnGas (Aug 8, 2016)

I don't smoke in my ride, Noone else does either.


----------



## 0to100 (Aug 3, 2016)

I vape when I don't have a PAX in the car. If they ask I will let them, if they vape without permission I tell them to stop and they get 1 star.


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving (Oct 2, 2015)

DjTim said:


> I don't want to start a poll, I thought it would be better as a discussion. I also looked back on posts here and there's been a little discussion on this.
> 
> *Would you allow passenger(s) to vape or use e-cigarettes in your vehicle even if you don't vape? Have you ever been asked by a passenger if it's okay to vape in your vehicle?*
> 
> ...


Hell NO


----------



## Driver_With_Uber (May 31, 2018)

LAuberX said:


> Vapers never ask.... They just assume because its not a cigarette, it's OK... And start puffing the chrome dong.
> 
> One star for you.


Yup. 1 star. Even though the ride was nice.... 1 star'd that guy. Total disrespect. Dudes are less respectful than in a friends car.


----------



## LAbDog65 (Nov 29, 2016)

No vaping


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

I roll up with clouds pouring out of my window. You can use your weed pen, oh what you need a spitter? Got one right here. Nothing that requires a flame though.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

0to100 said:


> I vape when I don't have a PAX in the car. If they ask I will let them, if they vape without permission I tell them to stop and they get 1 star.


If you already vape regularly in the car, whats the point of being aggressive to a pax to stop and down rate?


----------



## wontgetfooledagain (Jul 3, 2018)

Vape=loser. Not worth the trouble.


----------



## LMactans (Jun 20, 2018)

No smoking of any kind allowed in my car. You can suck your strawberry-tw*t-scented d*uche-juice somewhere else.


----------

